# Three Dams to Be Removed



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

From National Geographic online:

3 Dams to Be Removed in American West to Restore Rivers


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Great article, thank you. Especially enjoyed the film clip with Katie Lee and Floyd Dominy!


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

No kidding! Man, Glen Canyon looked like it would have been just f-ing incredible. Katie Lee was a hoot!


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

*Glen Canyon Dam Life Span*

Check out this story linked below and describing the Glen Canyon Dam situation, sounds like there is at least some hope that might go away but it will take the feds another 20 years to realize the dam is not worth its weight; might also be awfully hard to convince folks that draining and doing away with Lake Foul is also a good idea. Long term drought is our new normal and we all know the dam is wasting more water than it is serving so why keep it?!

Feds Give 20 More Years to Glen Canyon Dam on Colorado River - ABC News


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

There are a lot of power boaters and lake Foul businesses that would fight this tooth and nail.


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

*Water Fights*

True but those folks wont have a leg to stand on when there is simply not enough water to go around and not enough making it to the farms and other thirsty folks downstream, including Mexico. When this realization hits that lake foul is no longer effective whatsoever and it is not doing anything but wasting more water than what they are legally obligated to convey to consumers downstream, something will have to give and I am guessing Foul should be the first to go when we get there; and I am afraid that we are headed there - even if these droughts are temporary in the scale of things and are only the "work of the devil" and anthropogenic global warming is just a Chinese hoax! 

At some point, with drought becoming increasingly more and more severe and becoming the norm like it is I think the need for more water downstream is going to trump the power boaters and other nonsense associated with Foul. It makes more sense anyway to hold it all up behind Hoover and disperse it from there, Hoover is more stable and set into a less porous geological medium.. the powerboats etc. may have to consider relocating to Mead someday... I'd guess


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Sometimes I think I missed my calling. I would love going to work if I where killing damns every day. Watching dynamite go boom! I'd do it for pbr.


----------

